# [solved] ACPI group processor / action CPU1 is not defined??

## donatz

Hallo!

Ich bekomme vom Sys-Logger neuerdings exakt alle 30 sec folg. Meldung:

```

logger: ACPI group processor / action CPU1 is not defined

```

Gentoo 2007 läuft auf nem Notebook Amilo 7405 mit Pentium M Prozessor. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was mir diese Meldung sagen will, bzw. wie ich die Meldung abstelle?

Die kommt, wie geschrieben alle 30 sec, schreibt mir jetzt dummerweise die log-files voll. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

cu,

donatzLast edited by donatz on Sun Jun 17, 2007 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

hast du zwischenzeitlich was im BIOS geändert ?

Wenn nein als Workaround CPU Frequency Scaling aus dem Kernel nehmen falls du es nicht brauchst und nür die nötigsten Power Management Option dirnn lassen. (Also damit du dein Rechner nicht von hand ausschalten musst)

gruß und tschö

----------

## donatz

Hallo,

nein, ich habe nix im BIOS geändert, bin mittlerweile aber schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter:

Es liegt scheinbar am powersaved. Wenn ich diesen nicht mehr starte erscheint auch die Meldung nicht mehr. So bring ich die Meldung zwar weg, hab aber kein Powersave mehr (Anzeige von Akku-Status, etc in KDE).

Vielleicht kann mir jetzt jemand verraten wo ich bei powersave etwas ein/umstellen muss, damit die Meldung weg bleibt und ich trotzdem powersave / kpowersave wieder nutzen kann auf dem Laptop?

Vielen Dank!

Hier noch meine /etc/powersave/cpufreq (ist jungfräulich)

btw: cpu-freq-scalling löse ich durch nen Eintrag in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

echo conservative > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

und hier jetzt meine /etc/powersave/cpufreq

```

## Path:           System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Description: The settings in this section affect the CPU frequency \

## scaling algorithm and the timeout for CPU low/high events.

## Path:           System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:           list(yes,no)

## Default:             "yes"

## ServiceRestart:   powersave    

#

# If set to "no", the powersave daemon will not touch any cpufrequency

# settings of the system. This might be helpful to avoid messages in

# syslog if a machine does not support cpufrequency scaling or one

# likes to use another cpufreq daemon.

CPUFREQ_ENABLED=""

## Path:           System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:           string

## ServiceRestart:   powersave    

#

# The powersaved startscript will load this module for CPU frequency

# scaling support. If nothing is specified here, the most common cpufreq

# modules will be tried. Entering the correct module will reduce the

# warnings in syslog during boot and probably speed up booting a bit.

CPUFREQD_MODULE=""

## Path:      System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:      string

## ServiceRestart:   powersave

#

# Some cpufreq modules need additional parameters to define the hardware

# of your system. You can enter these parameters here.

#

CPUFREQD_MODULE_OPTS=""

## Path:           System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:           list(kernel,userspace)

## Default:      "kernel"

## ServiceRestart:   powersave    

#

#  If set to userspace, the powersave daemon itself will check

#  for CPU load and adjust the frequency approriate.

#  If set to kernel, the frequency will be adjusted by kernel

#  CPU frequency governors. These are by default 

#  (kernel module - governor/powersave policy):

#  ondemand/dynamic, powersave/powersave, performance/performance

CPUFREQ_CONTROL=""

## Path:      System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:      integer(1:100)

## Default:      "5"

#

# The hysteresis for calculating the CPU load limit to switch to

# the next lower CPU frequency. Increasing this value lowers the

# load percentage at which the deamon switches down one step.

# This might be useful if you notice that the frequency continuously

# oscilates at a almost constant CPU usage (e.g. when watching a movie).

# 5 is default, you should not set it higher than 40.

# Zero is not allowed.

#

CPU_HYSTERESIS=""

## Path:      System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:      integer(0:10000)

## Default:      "10"

#

# If CPU stays longer than this value (in seconds) below the

# ``CPU_IDLE_LIMIT'' limit, the daemon generates a

# processor.idle event. As soon as the CPU usage steps over the

# CPU_HIGH_LIMIT once, a processor.busy is sent.

# Set it to 0 or let it empty to disable processor.* events.

#

CPU_IDLE_TIMEOUT=""

## Path:      System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:      integer(1:100)

## Default:      "25"

#

# If the CPU stays under the low limit for longer than specified in

# CPU_IDLE_TIMEOUT above, the daemon will additionally send a

# processor.idle event.

# This is not the limit at which the CPU frequency is scaled down.

#

CPU_IDLE_LIMIT=""

## Path:      System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:      integer(1:100)

## Default:      "50"

#

# Set the CPU load difference limit for which the highest available

# frequency is set immediately (e.g. if set to 60, it switches to

# full speed if the CPU load jumps from 5% to 66% or higher instead

# of ramping up through all available frequencies). Disable the direct

# triggering of the highest frequency by setting a value of 0.

#

JUMP_CPU_FREQ_MAX_LIMIT=""

## Path:      System/Powermanagement/Powersave/CPU

## Type:      integer(1:100)

## Default:      "0"

#

# Set how much CPUs should be online at max. A value of 0 means 'all'.

#

MAX_CPUS_ONLINE=""

```

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe "Probleme und Lösungen" im Powermanagement Guide:  *Quote:*   

> F: Im Systemprotokoll erhalte ich Meldungen wie "logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined".
> 
> A: Diese Meldung wird vom /etc/acpi/default.sh script erzeugt, welches mit acpid ausgeliefert wird. Sie können die Meldung gefahrlos ignorieren. Möchten Sie sie loswerden, kommentieren Sie die entsprechende Zeile in /etc/acpi/default.sh wie folgt: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## donatz

@ Earthwings

you made my day!   :Wink: 

vielen dank, genau das ist die Lösung!

----------

## sharjes

Als ich die Meldungen abgestellt habe wurden Sie an meiner Maschine ca 30 mal pro Sekunde ausgegeben. Ist der sehr haeufige Aufruf eines Skripts nicht eine sinnlose Verschwendung von Resourcen? Ich meine einen Laptopdeckel schliesst man doch nicht im Millisekundenbereich, sonder eher im 2-3 Sekundenbereich... Weiss vielleicht jemand, wo man die Frequenz der Aufrufe reduzieren kann??

Gruss

----------

